# Light Choice For 10 Gal



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, I want a T-5 fixture for my 10 gallon
Which one would you choose? I want to keep this in the low to moderate range. Right now I am running a T-5 13 wt desk lamp, and mini aqualight 2 X 9 wt. The mini is just too small to get light to all the plants.
1 X18 wt
click

2X14 wt
click

2X18 wt

click

2 X 24 wt Nova Extreme
click


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You do know that 10 gallons are 20"?

Here's another one I found: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/236409/product.web


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.The one you posted is a saltwater light though, and more expensive.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I'm pretty sure you could use this:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24

Since the plug-in part of the bulb should be the part hanging off of the tank, and the light will mainly go to the water


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That's what I decided on. It will only be a couple inches off on each side. Thanks for remonding me it was only 20", I had 30" stuck in my head for some reason. Pretty cheap price too, it should be here by friday.:icon_smil


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I ditched the Coralife today. I should have known better, I have never liked their products. Replaced it with a Current Nova Extreme like I have over my cubes.


waterfaller1 said:


> 2 X 24 wt Nova Extreme
> click


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Was there anything wrong with it? Or you just didn't like it?


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

How's that Nova treating you?

I've been thinking about replacing my 36w PC with one (using the PC for a fuge light instead).


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, why ditch the coralife I love their stuff?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I actually found that the Coralife T5's are brighter than the Current Nova Extreme...

Go figure...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive had a few Coralife T5's over 10G tanks and they seem to work well. The color-max bulb was a little to pink for me but overall it was nice.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I didn't like it, and to me not nearly as bright as the nova extreme. I have the nova extreme over my cubes, I like it much better. The Coralife's path did not seem as wide either, I had to run an extra fixture over the 10 gal. Time will now tell which one does a better job over the same tank. I will update in a month or so with my findings. In saltwater, Coralife is considered the lowest quality of all.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> In saltwater, Coralife is considered the lowest quality of all.


Ehh, that hurts! :flick: :icon_twis


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Ehh, that hurts! :flick: :icon_twis


 Sorry, it's true. One can learn pretty quick with sensitive inverts and corals if they are not happy.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

This could be another Eheim vs Rena thread. :hihi:

I have never had a saltwater tank so I have never had the need for T-5's or brighter lighting like that. 

I have though had 2 coralife fixtures for my freshwater tanks and have been happy with them... so far.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well duh the Nova is brighter because it has more watts:tongue:

But it's not that there was anything wrong with it, it's just that you didn't like Coralife?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL..right..and right. 
I like the color of the nova better, and my plants are already responding. If algae grows because it's too much light, it's ok..it's The Shrimp Oasis...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am eating all of my words.:redface: Side by side comparison Roybot is right.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> I am eating all of my words.:redface: Side by side comparison Roybot is right.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hihi: :hihi: :hihi: 

It's weird, isn't it? You'd think that with the extra wattage on the Nova, _it_ would be brighter...

Glad you _saw the light_ (pun intended), waterfaller :hihi:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

If I turn on the Nova, then turn on the coralife the difference is really amazing. The nova works for my little cube tanks, but I am not happy with it on my 20. Then when you look at the higher end fixtures, they are either too long, or too short for a 20L.LOL..this is making me crazy..


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

The 30" Coralife T5's are the only ones I've seen that have bulbs reaching both ends of the fixture. I bought 2 Novas and returned them the very next day. Disappointing to say the least... For the price, the Coralife T5's can't be beat.

Pick up another one and watch your tank EXPLODE


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I might just do that. I just swapped the fixtures since the back of the tank is more heavily planted{don't know why I didn't think of this earlier} It made a dramatic difference already.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Done deal..ordered another coralife. I always thought 24 wt T-5's came in one size. That could really mess you up at bulb replacement time..:icon_roll
Ok..who wants this Nova fixture..lol?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Done deal..ordered another coralife. I always thought 24 wt T-5's came in one size. That could really mess you up at bulb replacement time..:icon_roll
> Ok..who wants this Nova fixture..lol?


ROCK ON!!!

You certainly won't regret it, and if your ferts and CO2 are in order, you'll see those plants pearling like crazy! Mine tank looks like it has a bubble wand buried in the Aquasoil!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How much is the Nova:hihi:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

As soon as I get the new fixture I will sell the Nova. It was bought in late february. I bought it at Marine Depot..for about $60. & shipping which I think is only about 10$. I can let it go for $40 & shipping. If you are interested, LMK and I will pm you when I am ready.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm guessing the Coralife has the better reflector and spacing between it's bulbs? It'd be nice to see some photos comparing the two, because these fixtures are always being compared because of the similar price point. The pictures of the Nova makes the bulbs look like they've got no room to breathe. (or put out light!)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

As soon as my light arrives I can show the difference. It was a remark someone made yesterday that got me thinking about it . She said my lighting must be high for my japonica to be turning red. And I thought..hmm..that's where the coralife is..up front. Alot of the color has been dropping out of the plants in the back, where the nova is.

look at the dark spot..this pic was taken yesterday


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait is this 30" or 24" Nova Extreme? The light would reach everywhere in a 10 gal right (if it's 24")?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What spectrum bulbs are you running in each fixture?

Have you considered it might be the bulbs more than the fixtures that make the difference?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's the 24" Nova..it's great for a 10 gal, that's where I was using it before the upgrade. You could be right Lauralee..let's go see..brb.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Coralife is 6700K and plant grow, Nova is 10K and plant grow...would that make a difference?

How much would shipping be to 95051? Didn't want to send PM cause my inbox is 96% full


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The coralife has a full spectrum colormax, and a 6700 K bulb.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
Here's the current model, it has a 10,000K and what they call a T-5 HO freshwater, the pink one.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...es_Lighting_Fixtures_T5_Lighting~vendor~.html


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll let you know ZTM...empty that dang mailbox..lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I bet the bulbs on the Coralife are putting out better light for the plants; just not as great for the human eye, that's why you like the Nova better.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> that's why you like the Nova better.


 Not anymore..I'm so fickle..:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Never got a PM D:

But I looked it up on USPS.com (32802 is your zip code right?) and shipping was about $10...go figure:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

I wouldn't say you were fickle... you liked the LOOK of the Nova, but you like the RESULTS of the Coralife... :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Never got a PM D:
> 
> But I looked it up on USPS.com (32802 is your zip code right?) and shipping was about $10...go figure:hihi:


Sorry..yes, that's what I was figuring.


lauraleellbp said:


> LOL
> 
> I wouldn't say you were fickle... you liked the LOOK of the Nova, but you like the RESULTS of the Coralife... :thumbsup:


I think you are right. I do like the look of it on my cube tanks.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested in the light...if my dad will let me


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Figuring that it's 9:45 in FL, could I see a FTS of the tank with the light on?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL..the light goes off at 4 p.m.
here's a bunch of pictures~
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/64518-oasis-journal-20l-new-pic-happy.html
And the same fixture is over my cubes~
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/67615-nano-update.html


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I LOVE it!!! Dad says yes, just need to talk it over again


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Somewhere around here are some pics of it on my old 10 gallon before I upgraded if you want to see.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait so I'm buying the one that's over your nano cubes or the one that's over your 20?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The one over the 20, it's the new one. I was just explaining I have the same exact fixture over the cubes.If you have any other questions you can pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Why don't you just copy-paste into a Word document or something?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Any update on the status of the shipping of the Coralife (my inbox is full, all the messages are important, I can't delete them)


Sounds like it's time to invest $10 in an annual membership and become a Supporting Member. :thumbsup: :fish:


----------

